# Toronto OBGYN & Delivery!!



## Yanks1108 (Nov 17, 2013)

Good morning everyone!!

My wife and I are very excited to be moving from the US to Canada (Toronto) in early January and were hoping for some Doctor/hospital recommendations! Our first child (baby girl) is due in early March so we need to get on this right away. We'll be living in the Harbourfront area, on Queens Quay just east of the Rodgers Centre.

Any thoughts very welcome. Thanks!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Hello!

I'd start out by looking here on the Ontario College of Physicians & Surgeons site to see who, in your area, is accepting new patients. Once you get a few names, start calling around as the list isn't always the most up to date and some GPs have since filled their open spaces since being added to the Colleges "accepting new patients" listing (I used the BC College site and had to call about a half dozen practices before I found someone who was accepting new patients).

Expect to have to travel a little bit by either Subway (practice should tell you the nearest stop) or car, as you are literally right in the centre of downtown Toronto.

If you're really in a pinch, you should be able to go into a walk in clinic and be seen/referred to an OBGYN.

The Hospitals in the Downtown area are all good (the University of Toronto is located downtown, so there are some teaching hospitals in the mix).... my Grandmother was treated at local hospitals during her lifetime and both my niece and nephew were born in downtown hospitals 1.5 and 3 years ago respectively - nephew had minor (non life threatening) outpatient cardiac surgery last year and also had a pin put into his elbow due to fracturing it during a fall about a year and a half ago.

Once you find a list of potential practices, you can check Rate My MD dot com to see what others think of the doctor and the practice (yes, that site has a Canadian branch.... they even have a UK/Ireland, Australia/New Zealand and a South Africa branch as well).

Good luck to you!

Seasons Greetings and have a safe journey up to Toronto and congratulations on the forthcoming arrival of your little girl!


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

You definitely need a referral from a GP to an OBGYN. We tried to get referred via a walk in and they would not do it (between cities when my wife was pregnant preceding our move to NZ). Beware you will have to pay for all treatment as Ontario healthcare does not kick in for 3 months. The cost of birth in a Toronto hospital without complications is approx $10,000 (at least that's what a former co-worker of mine paid).


----------



## PastyPete (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi

We have just returned from two weeks in Queens Quay Harbourfront.... what a mess with the roads, there is a walk in Clinic around the corner.

Supermarket is close by and there were loads of Hospitals

It is three months though so cross your legs until that time or buy some insurance.


Good luck


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

I was going to suggest Women's College Hospital where my daughter was born but apparently they no longer offer delivery there.

This looks like a useful link:

Having A Baby in Toronto Guide


----------

